# Leak in roof



## 108666 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Guy's, new to this forum, I have a Autotrail Apache 700se and have noticed a crack in the roof over the cab beds, is there any sealer that is recommended to use to seal this type of crack, as silicone would not be a permanent job, I have attached a picture so you can see where it is, there is one on the other side as well in the same place but no where near as bad, is this a common thing on this on this model,it is a 2005, any help or info woulb be very much welcomed, and as i live in Northern Ireland, we don't have as good a choice of places to go to sort this kind of thing out as what you would have in England,


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rob

Welcome to the site, sorry you come to us with bad news.

I can't see the picture for some reason. If you go to a spa/swimming pool suppliers they do a sealant with adhesive in it. I would use this as a tempory measure until you can get a pro to advise.

There was advise on these forums recently to make a drill either end of the crack to stop it spreading and then fill this. You could then use a piece of perspex and the adhesive silicon to cover the crack


stew


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Leak in Roof*

I think if you do a site search there are reports about Autotrails with cracking roofs. Some thing about insufficient material in the lay up. Repairing cracks in theory is not difficult just time consuming with preparation being the main concern. Hopefully the cracks have been caused by the gel coat flexing due to excess load etc. What I have done on boats is to carefully grind out the gel coat along the crack and replace with colourmatched gelcoat available from boat repair yards. Sand it down + wet and dry then polish. (Difficult outdoors in the Winter).
But at 2 years old won't your van still be under warrenty ? It is much better to get it done by an expert ( Not a Motorhome/Caravan dealer) as it is possible for capiliary action to take place in the fibreglass causing more problems. I offer these suggestions as a budding Amateur having worked with fibreglass.

Steve


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Rob, (I asume)your pic does not load but as a stab in the dark I think it may only be surface cracks on your gelcoat/fiberglass as this happens a lot.I do not think it will have gone through to cause any probs but if so you can always try ebay Item number: 320191009199
no Idea if it works but it claims to seal shower trays so who knows? 
terry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a thought off the top of my head, any one want to shoot me down is welcome!

Seal it from the inside, run a hosepipe over the roof to establish where it is coming from, then the repair will not show on the outside and it will be hidden on the inside under the headlining.

Cover the area with sealant then place some polythene film over the sealant maybe.

Regards


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Rob16 said:


> Hi Guy's, new to this forum, I have a Autotrail Apache 700se and have noticed a crack in the roof over the cab beds, is there any sealer that is recommended to use to seal this type of crack, as silicone would not be a permanent job, I have attached a picture so you can see where it is, there is one on the other side as well in the same place but no where near as bad, is this a common thing on this on this model,it is a 2005, any help or info woulb be very much welcomed, and as i live in Northern Ireland, we don't have as good a choice of places to go to sort this kind of thing out as what you would have in England,


Hello Rob,
I cant see your pictures but let me guess the cracks are just above the overhead cab where there is a section on either side built up, the cracks probably are at the end of the built up section !!!!!
I have a 2004 apache 700 and after 2 years it split across the section on either side letting water in, the lay up was very thin and poorly done. Mine was in for repair for 5 weeks and had to be severely strenghtened, it should be done on gaurantee no quibbles also look along the front of the cab roof for any signs of crazing as the whole section seems to be far too flexible and flimsily built. If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## 108666 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys I'm going to e-mail the people i purchased the vehicle from and also Autotrail, to see where i stand on this one will keep you all posted ,
Thanks again


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this Web Page Name
chapter


----------



## 108666 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just to thank you all for your replys , got my Motorhome sorted , took it to a local guy who builds Sports Motorhomes that i know and he did an excellect job on it, was only without the van for one day , so hopefully that's that sorted, O and i also order the side reversing lights from him that can be cut in to the side,as we usually arrive at places at night and they give off excellect light when reversing handy for the wife :wink:, i looked on the web for them but could not turn up anything on where to purchase them,has anyone got them on their MH or know anyone that supplies them, thanks again everyone for your help


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Do you know Rob what he actually did to rectify the problem? Only needing one day is very good I think other places that dealers use take longer?


----------



## 110126 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi,

I spotted two identical cracks pushing through on identical places either side.

I have a apache 700se on an 05 plate.

They have asked for the van for a week but have explained this is some frame issue pushing through the fibreglass.

I would be interested to know how they intend to fix this and how others were fixed?

Kind regards

John


----------

